# Butterfly Plecos



## Peligrin

I'm seriously considering getting a butterfly pleco for my 10g (picture attached).  From what I've read, they are voracious algae eaters.  Can anyone attest to that, as that's the main reason for the purchase (along with size and entertainment value)?

All I have in that tank right now is an upside-down catfish.  I'm also planning on getting four guppies (1 male, 3 female).  The u/d cat hangs out in the barrels and is about 2 to 2-1/2 inches long.  Should I take out the pillars decoration & put in something else specifically for the pleco?


----------



## DavidDoyle

There is no such fish as a butterfly pleco, what you are likely looking at is a hillstream loach. The latter are found in fast flowing well oxygenated waters in Asia, use their fins and belly to mak a suction cup to hold fast to rocks in hillside streams so they can munch algae. Algea eating plecos are suckermouth catfish from SA and bith grip and eath with their mouth.

You can find more info about hillstream loaches here http://www.loaches.com/


----------



## garfieldnfish

Actually there is a butterfly pleco. L52. Great little dude, go to planet catfish for info.


----------



## Peligrin

The pleco commonly known as the butterfly pleco or the flounder pleco is the dekeyseria brachyura (L168 -- http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/dekeyser/706_f.php ).  The L052 ( http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/dekeyser/983_f.php ) is also known as the butterfly pleco or the flounder pleco (how confusing!), but "the stripes are more clearly separated" in the L168.  Also, the L168 has more of an orange base color.

I've been to Planet Catfish.  The feeding comments on the L168 say specifically that it's an algae eater.  The feeding comments on the L052 say nothing about algae.

I guess I should make sure I'm getting the L168 before I buy, huh?!


----------



## DavidDoyle

I stand corrected.


----------



## angelki

I have a Butterfly Pleco-L168 and he is a fabulous algae eater. This is a great little pleco and I would recommend one to anyone wanting an algae eater. He keeps my tank very clean. He stays fairly small too-about 4-5 inches. I also give him an algae disc sometimes and he gobbles that right up too.


----------



## Peligrin

Thank you so much! I just wanted to confirm what I'd heard before I shelled out the dough. It looks like they can get pretty expensive.


----------



## KingLittle

Well, I also have one butterfly pleco. But to be honest, I really can't tell you if it's goot algae eater or not, because he's living in my 80gal tank where is a lot of hiding places, so he chooses to show himself about every other month... :|


----------



## Peligrin

Do plecos _have _to have driftwood?


----------



## chrisinha

hillstream loaches or borneo loaches are very sensitive fish. you water parameters should be very good. also, they prefer cool temperatures between 68-75F. they are beautiful fish IMO (i lost mine, but i had it for just one week) and am looking forward to getting another one in the future. 

regarding driftwood i know it's essential for some species' digestion, but i dont which ones. im pretty sure you can get a more specific answer at plant catfish


----------



## GlockWise

DavidDoyle said:


> There is no such fish as a butterfly pleco, what you are likely looking at is a hillstream loach.[/url]


There is no such thing as a fact when it comes to common names. Don't be a fish Nazi my friend. There are plecos commonly known as butterfly plecos. The fish-geek code name is L-168 -- a simple google image search could have saved you the humiliation. In fact they are extra flat compared to other plecos. I added one to my tank a few days ago. I hope he survives...

Good day
GlockWise


----------



## bmlbytes

You do realize this was posted 5 years ago right? No one who posted on this thread will read this.


----------



## GlockWise

Peligrin said:


> I've been to Planet Catfish. ****The feeding comments on the L168 say specifically that it's an algae eater. ****The feeding comments on the L052 say nothing about algae.
> 
> I guess I should make sure I'm getting the L168 before I buy, huh?!


I wouldn't go with those "rules" -- each specimen is diff. -- any pleco under 6" should make a great algae eater but remember if there is no algae they will also eat plants. All catfish will eat meaty foods when they develop a taste for them. My albino bristle nose pleco eats live tubifex from my hand.


----------



## Hibiscus

Apparently, they don't realize that its from half a decade ago.


----------

